#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Strange things From Japan

## fishlocker

Feel Free to add to this thread if you come across anything weird or strange coming out of Japan. 

I was gonna call this one "The things Dickie may be embarrassed to show you."  Luckily for you shifters the fish has no shame.

----------


## David48atTD

Just fantasy ... but still amusing.




In fairness, I wonder if they have a Male Vending Machine   :rolleyes5:

----------


## fishlocker

I'd bet they do. But in all fairness I'd hope that those who paid as that's their pleasure would pull something a little stiffer than that out of the box.

Not that Fish is a marketing genius but that doll looked a little limp.  I'm sure the nips have an interchangeable tranny that boasts a four speed toploader. For the race ready shifters.

----------


## misskit

*Kancho* is a game or trick often played in Japan by young school-aged children; it is performed by clasping the hands together so the index fingers are pointing out and attempting to insert them into someone’s anal region when the victim is not looking.

----------


## moonx

If you check on the Youtube channel of Vice news they have a lot of interesting documentaries about Japanese culture and some unorthodox things as well, so to say!

----------


## fishlocker

One little girl kept trying to Kancho me on my last trip to Laos.  Cute kid however she made me jump several time with what she was clearly amused at doing. I had to keep telling her to knock it off as I kept spilling my beer when I'd jump from the shock.

I think guys go to and pay for that type of experience in Cambodia. Just sayen.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Just fantasy ... but still amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, I wonder if they have a Male Vending Machine


Like this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-HwSfp7S3s

----------


## david44

About 20 yrs ago  had brekkie with a 100 old monk here, delicious but no isea what it was
Tofy abalobm?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsukiji_Hongan-ji



In Funibasji metro they has vemding nmachines for knickers and Hot chips and pachinko parlours

----------


## Nicethaiza

Soon Dickie will go to buy some Doll..sexy big tits and ass to keep in his home...I have reason... :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thai3

Green kit kat is pretty strange, the dirty buggers!

----------


## crackerjack101

> Soon Dickie will go to buy some Doll..sexy big tits and ass to keep in his home...I have reason...



Still stalking Za.
Why not just leave the bloke alone?

----------


## david44

> *Kancho* is a game or trick often played in Japan by young school-aged children; it is performed by clasping the hands together so the index fingers are pointing out and attempting to insert them into someones anal region when the victim is not looking.


Called foreplay down our way, In Funibashi hors d'oeuvres, in Roppongi dessert

P.S. I hope that's a choc statue and not what it looks like

----------


## SKkin

https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/8...-human-hamster




> Like Japanese artist Sako Kojima, who, in her performance “The Reason  Why I Become a Hamster”, dresses up as a hamster and lives like a  hamster in a human-sized hamster cage eating gigantic sunflower seeds  and chewing on paper and big chunks of wood for a whole week just to  show us how our souls suffer from the incarceration of our civilised  modern society. She’s like hamster Jesus blessing us with the warm fuzzy  feeling of tummy butterflies humming “KAWAI!”

----------


## Pragmatic

> In fairness, I wonder if they have a Male Vending Machine


Good luck with your quest.   :Smile:

----------


## hick

I dated this one Japanese chick.  She was a 7-holer...add ears and nostrils  :Wink: 

On occasion she'd request to be smeared in coconut paste, covered with sawdust and lit on fire before sex.  But, nothing _strange_, per se.

----------


## Thai3

2 cute ones, 2 moody ones and a fantastic drummer-

----------

